# Musical competition between two geniuses!



## jhooper3581 (Mar 15, 2009)

Who is it?


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Who was the greater scientist - Beethoven or Albert Einstein?


----------



## jhooper3581 (Mar 15, 2009)

Albert Einstein is the greater scientist, specifically physics. I don't know about other science subject though, such as biology. LOL why ask, buddy?  It's obvious.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Leonardo was by far the greater intellect. I remember a psychology text which proposed that his IQ may have been well over 300... even as high as 500!! Einstein, by way of comparison, was "only" in the low to mid 200s. Leonardo was purported to have been a talented musician skilled at improvising original compositions. All of this is only hearsay as nothing has survived. If we are measuring "genius" by the achievements of the individual then clearly Haydn far out-trumps Leonardo in music... and Michelangelo out-ranks Leonardo in art. All in all, an inane question. Why not who was the better bowler: Rembrandt, Galileo, Genghis Khan, or Karl Marx?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Genius is not about raw ability, but it is defined by pure philosophical and logistical mental achievements (I don't mean to sound like a jackass by saying it that way; I looked up the history of the word, and it's similar to the French word Philosophe).


----------



## jhooper3581 (Mar 15, 2009)

*StulukesguildOhio*, so if I said Haydn is more naturally talented musician than da Vinci (disregarding number of existing compositions), would you agree? Please let it be yes or no answer, not random answers that I don't want such as "You can't compare and blahblahblahblah" all that stuff.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

jhooper3581 said:


> Albert Einstein is the greater scientist, specifically physics. I don't know about other science subject though, such as biology. LOL why ask, buddy?  It's obvious.


Yes, this was my point. I'm not aware of any of Da Vinci's musical compositions that are regularly played in the concert hall - if there are some, please _enlighten_(no pun intended) me. As far as general intellect goes, however, not many could hope to mention Leonardo.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

As i have not heard any symphonies from LDV either, then I choose Papa.

Jim


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

handlebar said:


> As i have not heard any symphonies from LDV either, then I choose Papa...


I agree with this...


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lukecash12 said:


> Genius is not about raw ability, but it is defined by pure philosophical and logistical mental achievements (I don't mean to sound like a jackass by saying it that way; I looked up the history of the word, and it's similar to the French word Philosophe).


that having been said, yes I do think Haydn is by far the superior musical genius. I don't give a damn how well Da Vinci could improvise, Haydn wrote over one hundred symphonies, for God's sake


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_Leonardo da Vinci._


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It is an irrational question. Smarter is not the issue. But I do think Leonardo da Vinci has Haydn beat overall.


----------

